# Is there anything wrong with Taurus 1911s?



## rosborn (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum so please be gentle.

I have been researching pistols for a long time...on and off for a few years and, quite frankly, am overwhelmed by the options out there. There are some simply beautiful 1911s made by Kimber and Colt and, what I consider to be, less attractive but equally functional 1911s made by Taurus. I plan on using the pistol for target shooting and home protection and, therefore, don't want to spend over $1,000 for it. So, for me, function over form will take precidence. That being said, is there a real drop off in quality from the higher priced pistols to the lower priced variety made by Taurus? Or, is the price more of a function of name recognition and/or history? In other words, is there anything wrong with Taurus pistols?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The blued finish has bad reviews for endurance. Their customer service is on the lesser side of things.

I would not buy one, I don't like their marketing, I don't like the machined checkering on them, I've got ink pens with better metal work. But they tend to run although there are instances of parts breakages, particularly the thumb safety.

Under $1K I'd take a good hard look at Springfield, Smith&Wesson, Rock Island and the STI Spartan.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have read numerous reports of parts breaking on their 1911s. Plus the overall quality of Taurus is in the toilet.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

When I talk to truly knowledgeable experienced people in the biz who make their living dealing guns and their performance, the general slant about Taurus is about basic scientific metallurgy. The South Americans simply aren't as advanced in this field as the leading industrial countries are. 2nd rate metals = 2nd rate guns.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I just dropped $999.99 on a Colt O1070RG today. That's under a thousand....LOL. Couldn't be happier. I think I found the last one in metro Atlanta. I ran 2 magazines through her and my 24 year old son , who has never fired a handgun before, ran 4 magazines plus 2 rounds through her. Felt great! He's stoked.


----------



## rosborn (Jul 25, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> I have read numerous reports of parts breaking on their 1911s. Plus the overall quality of Taurus is in the toilet.


Yeah, that's what I'm finding out. Based upon your replies in other threads I took a look at the Beretta 92FS and 92A1 and I really like what I see. I have also found Glocks and Rugers at the same price point and even less than what Taurus has to offer. I am much more comfortable with a Beretta, Glock or Ruger. I've come to the realization that Taurus is kind of like that good looking gal you see in the bar... you start talking to her... she seems nice and then you take a closer look and you notice her choppers aren't moving with her mouth when she talks. She looks good but she doesn't have any of her own teeth. Nothing wrong with people who have dentures but a yound woman ought to have her own teeth.

Thanks for the head's up.

Rob


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Taurus service leaves a lot to be desired. Lots of the MIM parts are prone to breakage. The ambi safety is one. :smt033


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

I had one blued ones about 2 years ago. The finish was so-so and it shot great( when I could keep the ambi safety from falling off. I finally sold it at a loss and bought a" barely" used Springfield Loaded for the same money.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey man,

I work at a firearm dealership. Here's my two cents on the matter:

Honestly, it's decent for that price, but you get what you pay for. Of all the Taurus Autos, I'd sooner have a 1911 than the others, but overall I'd rather NOT have a Taurus. Too many customers have complained about quality, and with a firearm, why risk it? Safeties have been commonly known to fly off while shooting, some stories involve slides breaking, etc. 

Here's what I would recommend for about the same price: Magnum Research (makers of the Desert Eagle handgun) have just released a 1911. I have yet to shoot one, but they feel incredible. And the price: $799. I say check one of those out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rosborn said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm finding out. Based upon your replies in other threads I took a look at the Beretta 92FS and 92A1 and I really like what I see. I have also found Glocks and Rugers at the same price point and even less than what Taurus has to offer. I am much more comfortable with a Beretta, Glock or Ruger. I've come to the realization that Taurus is kind of like that good looking gal you see in the bar... you start talking to her... she seems nice and then you take a closer look and you notice her choppers aren't moving with her mouth when she talks. She looks good but she doesn't have any of her own teeth. Nothing wrong with people who have dentures but a yound woman ought to have her own teeth.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up.
> 
> Rob


Haha, great. Glad to hear that you've done some reading and seen it. Unfortunately, some guys are Taurus fans no matter what the truth is, and they won't listen.

Yes, many other better options out there for the money.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

Try this site:

Summit Gun Broker

He has a few nice Colt's for good prices.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Rob,

My suggestion of buying a Colt, like I did, was predicated on your limit of $1000. Some responses are inferring that you want to limit your expenditure to much less. Which way are you leaning? There are a great number of 1911s under 1,000 that are far superior to the Taurus.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

rosborn said:


> I've come to the realization that Taurus is kind of like that good looking gal you see in the bar... you start talking to her... she seems nice and then you take a closer look and you notice her choppers aren't moving with her mouth when she talks. She looks good but she doesn't have any of her own teeth. Nothing wrong with people who have dentures but a yound woman ought to have her own teeth.


haha i got a kick out of that. i have a taurus pt 24/7 compact .45 and a model 605 revolver which luckily i haven't had a major problem with either. the only thing that went wrong was the 10 round magazine for the 24/7 would fail to feed the round into the chamber, but no problems at all using the 12 rounder. so i sent the 10 rounder in and got a new one. i feel like i got lucky with these two guns. i knew about a lot of the horror stories before i got them but after doing some serious research i will never buy a taurus again. don't get me wrong i love my pt 24/7 and actually carry that or my glock 26 but i've put well over 1300 rounds through my 24/7 to trust carrying it. i've been debating selling both the 605 and the 24/7 to buy another sig or glock. for 150 to 200 more you can get something that you know you won't have to worry about sending back to the company for them to take 8 years to fix it before you get it back. i think your doing the right thing steering away from taurus.


----------



## rosborn (Jul 25, 2010)

ScottChapin said:


> Rob,
> 
> My suggestion of buying a Colt, like I did, was predicated on your limit of $1000. Some responses are inferring that you want to limit your expenditure to much less. Which way are you leaning? There are a great number of 1911s under 1,000 that are far superior to the Taurus.


Scott,

I am leaning in the direction of a used Colt or Kimber. Though, I have to say that I really like the products of Beretta, Glock and Ruger. I also just recently saw that Remington is making a 1911. I would really like a Colt though.

I am sure that Taurus makes a serviceable firearm but I want something that I don't have to worry about.

Rob


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

rosborn said:


> I would really like a Colt though.


Then get a Colt and enjoy it! You can get really nice brand spanking new Colts for under $1000. You won't have buyers remorse either, if you buy one knowing it's what you really want.

Whenever I settle for something less than what I want, I wind up spending more, because I ultimately wind up replacing what I settled for.


----------



## rosborn (Jul 25, 2010)

ScottChapin said:


> Then get a Colt and enjoy it! You can get really nice brand spanking new Colts for under $1000. You won't have buyers remorse either, if you buy one knowing it's what you really want.
> 
> Whenever I settle for something less than what I want, I wind up spending more, because I ultimately wind up replacing what I settled for.


Yeah... I know. I do the same thing. I am always struggling with the "what if" scenario. It has happened with three of my last four purchases (two bicycles and a camera). In the end, with all of them, if I had just spent a couple of hundred dollars more on each one I wouldn't be saying "what if".

I agree.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been less than impressed with the quality I have seen on several Colts latly. They also have a polymer mainspring housing and polymer trigger on many of their guns now.

I think Springfield is one of the best bangs for the buck. Kimber sells a tremendous amount of guns, but they seem to have a somewhat high reported number of problems too.

I'm not a bug Para Ordinance fan... But I'd buy one of their GI models... The reviews show super tight groups, and the quality seems there.

The new Remington seems nice too - but is very new.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> I've been less than impressed with the quality I have seen on several Colts latly. They also have a polymer mainspring housing and polymer trigger on many of their guns now.


In the beginning God created Colt. All others are imposters!

Seriously, I have not found plastic in my XSE rail gun, though maybe, if I broke it down beyond a field strip. The trigger appears to be aluminum. In any event, she is solid.

OK, the main spring housing does appear to be made out of nylon. Looks great though, and probably would stand up to a sweaty palm better though!


----------



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

I realize that this is a late response, but. . .

I have owned the Taurus 1911 for some time now. I have many 1911's from Colt, Kimber, Baer and Para Ordnance. With the notable exception of the Para all have proven to be good, reliable firearms. With that said, I will tell you that my Taurus 1911 is as accurate and reliable as any of them - and at a fraction of the cost. In fact, I believe it to be my most accurate 1911 (and that includes my Concept VII Baer). If I had to find any criticism of the piece it would be with the finish.

Do not be put off from purchasing a Taurus by any who have not owned and extensively fired one. They are an incredible value. I would not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I too have "read" bad things with Taurus firearms.I own a .44 mag Tracker,a Taurus judge,and a Millinium Pro 9 M.M..Maybe I've been lucky,but I just fired another 100 rounds or so through them
today and have had no problems.Sorry to dissapoint,but what can I say?The Taurus Judge has a
6 1/2 " bbl. and fired some tennis ball size groups at 25 yards.Could have been better,but I don't see so good now days.The .44 Mag Tracker is a double hand full.I used to carry the Millinium Pro
until I discovered small is good.I got a Ruger LCP and love it.I will say,however,if I
were going to pay up close to a grand for a firearm?It would certainly be in a toss up of the top 3 
gun makers.I'm not stupid.I know real quality comes with a price.Let your pocket book
be your guide.By the way?I've "read" some bad things happen to the high dollar guns also.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I would take VA's advice on the Springfield 1911. You can get the mil spec that is a great starting point, and can be had for around $600+/-. They also make a loaded model that has a few more frills for another $200.

My SA has been outstanding after over 2k rounds by me, and I bought it used. The only mods I have made (if you call it that) is a new set of Aluma Grips and a little anti-slip tape.

Edit to add: Had no idea this was a 4 month old (to the date) thread. Should have paid closer attention.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Can't say much for Taurus semi autos. I have been buying handguns from the same dealer for 20 years. I was looking at the Taurus .45 ACP just so I could have one of the breed. He straight up told me not to get one, as Taurus semis lead the list of returns for defects at his store. I ended up with a Springfield Champion and it was a fine gun. Of course, I traded it in a year later for a Beretta 92, which is a keeper for me. 1911s are really cool classic pieces, but I don't collect guns and only keep the one's I am 99.9% happy with. Now if someone was to give me a 3" Kimber...:mrgreen:
Regards, Eli


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Taurus is like Forrest Gumps box of chocolates..."you never know what your gonna get." Some guys get Taurus guns that are acurate, reliable and durable. Many don't. I have a Taurus .38 snubbie. It's OK, but it came full of bead blast media. Thank you, Taurus QA. That said, it works fine. I will not be pushing my luck further.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Get a Les Baer or Ed Brown and you wont ever need another 1911.. 

I know thats a lotta dough, probably more than you are looking to spend.. 

Ok and for a cheaper model, try a Springfield "Loaded" or one of the base Kimbers if you can find one for under a grand.. or the Remington R1 would also be a good choice.

People that own Taurus seem to like them... But i have heard from a couple gun shops that they send more Taurus back than anything else.. 
Taurus have improved there looks but I cant say about there reliability cause i never owned one.. they are cheaper than most.. I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## SHAMUSPI (Jan 6, 2011)

Kharuger said:


> When I talk to truly knowledgeable experienced people in the biz who make their living dealing guns and their performance, the general slant about Taurus is about basic scientific metallurgy. The South Americans simply aren't as advanced in this field as the leading industrial countries are. 2nd rate metals = 2nd rate guns.


I had all but decided to buy a Taurus, until I happened across Clark Custom guns site. While checking out
their drop in conversion to a 460 Rowland, I saw where the Taurus was on their "NOT RECOMMENDED" list.
Apparently because of their poor metallurgy.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I own a Taurus. I've read a lot by folks who ... heard from a friend who once saw a ... crowd. Now, I prefer to own quality firearms, S&W, Sig, Glock, FN, and Beretta. I wasn't any type of fan of the cocked n locked idealogy. But I had to have a SAO in my inventory. So, I held my nose and spent the money for an inexpensive ambi-safety Taurus. Well, that Taurus converted me to a 1911 guy. I've got well over 7,000 rounds downrange without a single hiccup. Since the Taurus, I've also gotten 2 Kimber's, a Springer, and the GSG .22 cal version. I also put a few hundred rounds downrange with a Les Baer. 

I hate to say it, but the Taurus has the best trigger out of them all. 

Now, I've met many who have had Taurus issues, but none have had an issue with a Taurus 1911, and I shoot every week with a few Taurus 1911 shooters.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I've owned 3 Taurus 1911s and they fall into the OK category - if you get them for the right price. All of mine were acquired used and the most expensive was $420 for a stainless in very good condition. Good shooters for the most part but I did experience the ambi safety issue that's widely reported. I'd never pay retail for one nor would I ever buy a Taurus polymer gun, but as range guns they're OK. I gave the stainless one to my son and he enjoys shooting it. My keeper 1911s are all Springers...


----------

